# This was just in 4 hours....



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

It snowed for 14 hours straight...... and this was the first 4 hours....










Dave


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Meanwhile, here across the country, it snowed 14 hours straight yesterday and accumulated 1/2". Seriously, real light snow all day.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

how far is the drive from mass to lake tahoe.. maybe ill get a few driveways there and then go back home.......


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tahoe*



JET enterprises said:


> how far is the drive from mass to lake tahoe.. maybe ill get a few driveways there and then go back home.......


JET if you come out to the Sierras (Tahoe area) you will not want to go back home.

Dave


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

hahah you make a good point... maybe ill move out there after college and follow the snow


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*West Coast*



JET enterprises said:


> hahah you make a good point... maybe ill move out there after college and follow the snow


JET if you like nice people, beautiful women, lots of snow in the winter, and lots of sun, water and bikinis in the summer. You might want to pack you bags now...

Dave


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Mick said:


> Meanwhile, here across the country, it snowed 14 hours straight yesterday and accumulated 1/2". Seriously, real light snow all day.


Pretty ridiculous wasn't it Mick????

Pro how much did you end up with??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

LB Landscaping said:


> Pretty ridiculous wasn't it Mick????
> 
> Pro how much did you end up with??


Disgusting.

Jan 24th - 5"payup 
Jan 25th (the "fourteen-hour-snow") - 1/2"


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Mick said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> Jan 24th - 5"payup
> Jan 25th (the "fourteen-hour-snow") - 1/2"


Same here, they kept saying 3-6 with Cumberland Cpunty getting hit hard, what a joke. Hopefully the storms predicted next week will pan out.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

Mick said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> Jan 24th - 5"payup
> Jan 25th (the "fourteen-hour-snow") - 1/2"


i bet we haven't had 5" all month let alone in one storm :crying:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Last accumulation here December 9th! So quit yer complainin' guys!


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Snow*



LB Landscaping said:


> Pretty ridiculous wasn't it Mick????
> 
> Pro how much did you end up with??


LB 33" when is was all done..... payup

Dave


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

ProWorkz.com said:


> LB 33" when is was all done..... payup
> 
> Dave


WOW, we haven't even had close to that all season, how long were you out? They say we have a big one coming in on Monday night.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

ProWorkz.com said:


> JET if you like nice people, beautiful women, lots of snow in the winter, and lots of sun, water and bikinis in the summer. You might want to pack you bags now...
> 
> Dave


 man that is my kinda fun.. plowing in the winter and beautiful women in the summer.. hahah i think my girlfriend is mad at me becuase iget more happy when its goign to snow than if i were to out with her


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I think your right LB...Tuesday is going to be our day!!!:redbounce 
*LET IT SNOW!!!*


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

andcon83 said:


> I think your right LB...Tuesday is going to be our day!!!:redbounce
> *LET IT SNOW!!!*


Looks like its going its going to miss us now:realmad:


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Now lets not be negative...still might get some tonight (Sun.). Maybe we will atleast get 4 inches.


----------

